# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  Καλώδιο για τηλεόραση αυτοκινήτου;;;;

## brasidas12

Καλησπέρα. Έχω στο πούλμαν μια τηλεόραση 7ιντσων η οποία είναι συνδεδεμένη με 4 κάμερες στον χώρο των επιβατών. Τώρα θέλω να του βάλω μια 10 ιντσών που έχω κ το πρόβλημα μου είναι πως στην παλιά τηλεόραση συνδέεται με usb. Στην καινούργια έχει υποδοχή aux. Το ερώτημα μου είναι αν υπάρχει καλώδιο από aux σε θηλυκό usb για να γίνει η σύνδεση αλλά να παίζει εικόνα κ ήχο. Όσα βρίσκω στο νετ αλλά κ ένα που έχω είναι μόνο για ήχο.

Ευχαριστώ

----------

